#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Clairvoyance & Aura Reading

## Dknight93

I was thinking about beginning research on Clairvoyance & Aura Reading both Natural and Induced I was hoping someone experienced could point me in the right direction.I was also looking for some reading material on the topic.

----------


## antoniocalado

You can start by reading stuff about that, but then u will see that u miss something. I really think u should first read something where u have a better picture of the occult. Try to download via torrents "the New Hermetics" by Jason Augustus Newcomb, he made a very good collection, with a book, audio cds, workbooks and some more material to studdy and practice...u just have to look for them on his site or by torrents. I hope u enjoy

----------

